# 64 Lemans alternator numbers



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys. My alternator bearings are going out and I'd like to know if mine is original to the car because I'm trying to decide whether to have it rebuilt or to just buy another one. I know my car was built in the 3rd week of Nov 1963. Not sure if these are the numbers I should be looking for, but the numbers stamped in the top of the alternator are:

1100 700 55A
7A12


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The numbers for the 55amp. one, should be 1100627.. You probably have a little later one..Hope this helps.. Les


----------

